# The Best Mountain Bike Fenders For 2020



## Jerry1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Mudhugger rear, RRP Proguard Max Protection front, the best combo for PNW winter.


----------



## Mike86 (Nov 28, 2018)

The Syncros fender only works with Fox 34 and 36, but is so far ahead of any other fender it's not even funny. No zip ties, no marking, no noise, and it does not affect rack connection with your front tire.


----------



## D_Marvin (Jun 22, 2018)

Just a add - the Syncros fender fits the Fox 34 & 36 BOOST forks only.


----------



## Jon_Huwe (Mar 22, 2019)

Thanks for the tip on this!


----------



## Red Clay Mtb (Jul 17, 2019)

You can customize a fender on the Ground Keeper website! You don't have to contact them to get a quote, or send them artwork. You design it, buy, and they will ship it to you!


----------



## Dylanbike1 (May 15, 2015)

RPR (Rapid Racer Products) Pro BoltOn is the best if you have a 36.


----------



## cLal (Jan 8, 2020)

Beaverguard.ca if you need guards for for your MTB & Fatbikes.


----------



## steve55 (Jul 23, 2020)

Its nice, I ride with one on my 36...but its significantly flawed in that the fender has no protection (ears) for your stantions. When its mucky out, it can kind of funnel junk to the stantions and onto the top of the seals. Thankfully Fox made their own bolt on that fixes this, but it only works with the new forks not ours.


----------



## Nuke1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Reaper out of the UK makes some great fenders, similar to Ground Keeper & Marshguard with cool graphics.


----------



## Chris M Collins (May 26, 2019)

Caution Syncros lovers! I agree its the best looking and I love the look w/ direct mount design! However, it does not provide any upper Stanchion protection from dirt and mud! The upper stanchions are completely exposed with that hour glass design! Until the redesign (And I can't believe they haven't yet ?) I'm sticking with the ugly ass zip ties with full upper stanchions protection! Take a good look - Seems more important than looks? Sorry thought I'd just share my 2 Cents!


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Mud hugger front fender, front and rear. All the rest suck balls, especially the flat ones curled to fit. They just look retarded.


----------



## Marty_99 (Jan 5, 2021)

That Lacroix fender is the best!


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Wow, lots of first-timers this thread.


----------

